# The best Double Corona.



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

I was thinking of maybe getting a box (1) of cuban Double Coronas in the summer. Not a chance that I order a box now, smoking a Double Corona outside when its freezing cold. Anyway my experience with this size is very limited. I personally dont fancy this size at all, it takes to long to smoke it. But I like to believe there is a time and place for every cigar... So what Double Corona is the best one to get?

Ive heard that the DC-version also is usually a bit milder then the smaller vitolas...

Please vote...


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice poll i was thinking on buying some double coronas too, so this might help on the decision since i havent tried lots of brands.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

maybe its cause it was my first dc....maybe couse I love the partagas flavor...I gotta go with the lusi....what a phenomenal smoke if ya get it right

PaulMac


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

I have to vote for the Cohiba DC EL....although I picked up some Punch DC from a 98 Cab in a trade with another BOTL and man oh man what and awsome cigars....I think the blend has changed since then....these are great if you ever find any, they are a smoking dream...I've also got some San Cris el Morros from 01 that are a really good smoke....and you can still find these around.....Bman


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

Good poll. If anyone wants to split a box, let me know. I have been wanting some DC's.

j.


----------



## The Privateer (Nov 15, 2004)

I voted for the HdM DCs.

However, I'm basing this on the cabinet version, which have fantastic presentation. If you like the Epicure 2, these are essentially an extended version of the same with more smoothness in the first half.

Look for a cab with darker wrappers...these are lovely.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

I voted for Partagas Lusitanias myself, because thats the only cuban Double Corona Ive tried... 

I was thinking of getting the Saint Luis Rey Double Corona, which Ive heard some very good things about, but I understandthat they only come in 50 cabs... Just thinking of getting a 50 cab and then smoke the first one... Uh, disgusting... Just after a few puffs and you have to toss almost a whole DC and still be stuck with 49 more... 
But I doubt that ever happend... Ive always been satisfied with the cubans Ive not tried before... with a few exceptions ofcourse...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> I was thinking of maybe getting a box (1) of cuban Double Coronas in the summer. Not a chance that I order a box now, smoking a Double Corona outside when its freezing cold. Anyway my experience with this size is very limited. I personally dont fancy this size at all, it takes to long to smoke it. But I like to believe there is a time and place for every cigar... So what Double Corona is the best one to get?
> 
> Ive heard that the DC-version also is usually a bit milder then the smaller vitolas...
> 
> Please vote...


Uh...dude. We may have been seperated at birth.

FIRST you post the best small stick poll while I was working on a list of Perlas and Minutos to sample. NOW you post this DC poll while I am pricing out 5-ers of DCs to try. I just got a SLR DC yesterday from a BOTL at CW and that thing is huge.

I cannot answer your question regarding DCs tasting milder, but from what I hear they are more complex than the smaller vitolas.

I have never had a DC and looking forward to the responses so I can put together a little sampler sometime in Jan/Feb. I'll prbably get around to trying one in May or June. (November will be over before we know it!)


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Of those listed I like the Cohiba DC LE the most -- right there with some of you; but I voted for the SLR DC, another favorite of mine that IMHO I find is most underrated and hasn't been experienced enough.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

Hard to pick between the Punch DC,The El Morro,The VR DA,and the RAG..

I lean towards the RAG.
The Cohiba DC EL has yet to light my candle...I've got those sleeping.


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

I am partial to the Punch DC. I have always found them to be a good value in the non-EL's. The Partagas Lusitaina is a nice stick, too. The Cohiba DC EL is very nice, but pretty pricey.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

I have yet to try a DC. Had a couple Churchills, which I assume are pretty similar. I'll have to give a few of these a try.

GoatLocker


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Keep them votes coming...

So far it looks like Partagas Lusitanias and Cohiba Double Corona is leading by 4 votes each followed by Hoyo de Monterrey Double Corona (3 votes) and then Ramon Allones Gigantes (2 votes) of total 15 votes...


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

I had to go with the Lusi. Never had a bad (or even sub-par) one yet, and they're TASTY!!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I voted for the Monte. Fullest and richest D.C. Iv'e ever smoked. My top 5 would be: 1.) Monte L.E.
2.) San Cris. El Morrow ( Bman's right the 01's rock and are still around.)
3.) S.L.R.
4.)Punch
5.) A tie between Hoyo and V. Robaina.

I would put the Cohiba around #3 if they were not so rediculously expensive. They are pretty good with some age. The ones I had that had a year were good ( little mild though). The ones I had that were only a few months old were awful. Some of the cigars above actually don't taste too bad young. The Cohiba is not one of them.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Fredster said:


> I voted for the Monte. Fullest and richest D.C. Iv'e ever smoked. My top 5 would be: 1.) Monte L.E.
> 2.) San Cris. El Morrow ( Bman's right the 01's rock and are still around.)
> 3.) S.L.R.
> 4.)Punch
> ...


There is not a chance in hell that I would buy a Cohiba DC. As you said the price is the main reason for that! And Im not a huge DC-fan either. Even if I was a DC-fan I wouldnt buy Cohiba DC even then. Correct me if Im wrong but you can get 50 SLR DC for less money than 25 Cohiba DC...

My favourite sizes is Robusto and Corona Gorda... Piramides, Corona, Petit Corona are working too... And perhaps even a Churchill...


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

For me it's a tie between the Robaina, Punch and Hoyo!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> There is not a chance in hell that I would buy a Cohiba DC. As you said the price is the main reason for that! And Im not a huge DC-fan either. Even if I was a DC-fan I wouldnt buy Cohiba DC even then. Correct me if Im wrong but you can get 50 SLR DC for less money than 25 Cohiba DC...
> 
> My favourite sizes is Robusto and Corona Gorda... Piramides, Corona, Petit Corona are working too... And perhaps even a Churchill...


I smoke more robustos than anything. I do like a D.C. once in a while for a daytime smoke when I have some time to kill ( which isn't often). I smoked a D.Alejandro watching football last sunday. Nice relaxing smoke, just not enough oomph to smoke after dinner. I'm a sucker for the Reservas and don't mind paying the high price, but I just don't feel the Cohiba D.C. is worth the money.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

I feared there for awhile that the voting was already over in a very early state. But there was two more voters that voted rather recently. And now with 25 votes:

1. Partagas Lusitanias 24% (6 votes)
2. Cohiba Double Corona (EL) 20% (5 votes)
3. Ramon Allones Gigantes 16% (4 votes)


To be continued (I hope)....


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I voted for the RAG because I have had some that are just plain magical and I just ordered another box. I must admit that I haven't had the SLR DC or the Cohiba EL DC. Both of these are great smokes from what I've heard.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Anyone tried the Lusitanias from around 97? I'm thinking of picking up a box and figure these should be RTS (ready to smoke).

GoatLocker


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Partagas Lusitanias all the way... I have a couple 3 year old ones calling my name right now!


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Ok of all the smokes listed, I absolutely drool over the Luci's. I just split a 50 Cab from 04 and all I can say is OMFG!!! They are soo damn tasty that I MAKE time to smokes these babies. Like you guys, I don't smoke the DC as much but this smoke I will never turn down. I haven't had a bad one yet but this years production are phenominal to say the least. Every one I have gifted this smoke to was utterly amazed by the flavor and complexity. Ladies and Gentlmen, the Lusi is BACK! I also do love the RAGS so it was a tough competition. I don't care too much for the SLR as they don't have enough spice for me or umph in a large cigar format. I also seem to get ones that are snug and I get a headache from all that pullin!  
I haven't had any of the EL's to compare cause the price is just too high.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I have not smoked them all...yet. but as of now I say the Lusi. No suprise here!


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

OK, just a few days left to vote... This is how it looks like so far (with 37 votes):

1. Partagas Lusitanias 27.03% (10 votes)
2. Ramon Allones Gigantes 16.22% (6 votes)
3. Cohiba Double Corona (EL) 13.51% (5 votes)
4. Hoyo de Monterey Double Corona/Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro 10.81% (4 votes)
6. Montecristo Double Corona (EL) 8.11% (3 votes)
7. Punch Double Corona/Saint Luis Rey Double Corona 5.41% (2 votes)
9. Other 2.70% (1 vote)
10. San Cristobal de La Habana 0% (0 votes)

Ok... San Cristobal de La Habana seem not be a favourite there...


----------



## singlguy9 (Dec 9, 2004)

I've tried a few on the list and keep coming back to the Lusi...........a great smoke in my opinion............although I had a couple HdMs........one was so so and the other was superb.

sg9


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks to everyone who voted... 48 voters...

And the winner is Partagas Lusitanias!!! 27.08% (13 votes)
followed by Cohiba Double Corona (EL)/Ramon Allones Gigantes 14.58% (7 votes)
then Hoyo de Monterrey Double Corona 10.42% (5 votes)
then Saint Luis Rey Double Corona/Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro 8.33% (4 votes)
then Punch Double Corona/Montecristo Double Corona 6.25% (3 votes)
then Other 4.17% (2 votes) (What cigars were you thinking of when you voted this?)
and last San Cristobal de La Habana 0% (0 votes)


Thanks for the intrest... See you in the next poll!!!


----------



## cwaddell_1 (Feb 27, 2004)

There are a lot of great suggestions here! I do have a question though. Which of these smoke best young? I am looking at a box split in January and we are probably going to split a box of DCs or Churchills. I plan to let them sleep until summer and then break them out. So they will have at least 5-6 months on them but I do want something that won’t be in its sick period at that time. And if anyone can recommend a good Churchill that would smoke better than a DC with only 6 months age, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

cwaddell_1 said:


> There are a lot of great suggestions here! I do have a question though. Which of these smoke best young? I am looking at a box split in January and we are probably going to split a box of DCs or Churchills. I plan to let them sleep until summer and then break them out. So they will have at least 5-6 months on them but I do want something that won't be in its sick period at that time. And if anyone can recommend a good Churchill that would smoke better than a DC with only 6 months age, I would greatly appreciate it.


I just got some Punch C-Hills that are from APR 04, surprisingly they are smoking very well already. All of my other Churchills have a couple years or more. My boli C.G. from 02 are very good already too.


----------

